# Job Offer- Khobar



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

School offer. I have a M.S. + some experience

base 13,000 SR/month 
transportation allowance 800SR /month 
Housing, medical and economy rt included
1000 SR shipping allowance
3,750 SR settling in allowance
30 days vacation


What do people think? My main problem is the lack of specificity regarding where is the housing, no mention of visas, no mention of my husbands visa or rt ticket. What else am I missing?


----------

